# Elk Roast



## stuffradio (Mar 11, 2010)

I know this doesn't belong here, but I don't know where I should put it. It would be nice if you could move it to the appropriate place for me.

Back to the topic on hand, I'm new here! I have a 6 lb Elk Roast I'm defrosting and I'm going to indirectly grill it tomorrow.

I want to know how long it should be grilled. I have cherry wood chips that I use, and I'm using a Napoleon Propane grill.

I also want to know if anyone can recommend some rubs or something to marinate over night.


----------



## placebo (Mar 11, 2010)

There is a thread for wild game that would be appropriate for this. I'm sure a mod will move it there soon, prolly before I finish this post lol. As far as your question of how long well that depends on several factors and the most important being what internal temp do you want to cook it to? Stop in the roll call forum and tell us a bit about yourself. You found the right place for advice!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2010)

Thread moved to Wild Game.

I'm sure one our Big Game hunters will be along to answer your questions.


----------



## erain (Mar 11, 2010)

heres some i did for ideas

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83479

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=71874

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=70296

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=67487

maybe others will chime in with some of theirs...


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, I didn't see this forum before! Thanks for the threads so far, I searched for Elk in all the forums before posting but nothing popped up!

I have to decide how I want to season it, but I'll probably decide by later today/tonight.

Edit: What's the best way to smoke the wood chips? Here's a picture of the outside of my grill








I'm trying to find pictures, or worst come to worst post my own of the inside.

In my BBQ, I have the top layer (the grill), underneath that is a layer of some sort of plates... I forget what they're called. Underneath that is the gas line that fuels the fire and where the fire comes out. Should I be using the very bottom of the BBQ to smoke the chips? I saw a picture on one of those posts where the wood was at the very bottom, even underneath the flame source.


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 13, 2010)

I just threw this on the BBQ, hopefully it'll be done by 5 or 6!


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 13, 2010)

Just make sure not to over cook!  No more than a 140 degree's.  Elk will dry out really quick on you.  Goes from lucious meat to shoe leather in a heart beat!


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 13, 2010)

Here it is currently: 







Any suggestions on how to make it finish cooking in 4 hours? Should I turn the element to low? It was on medium to medium high, and I just turned it down to medium.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 13, 2010)

Best thing you can do is turn the temp down lower, but I wouldn't go lower than 200 in the cook area. Once it's done it's done. You can double wrap in foil, wrap that in towels, then put into a small insulated cooler. It will keep warm for at least an hour that way. Cooking for too long at any temp will dry the game meat.

Iwas going to tell you to calibrate but that thermometer doesnt go to boiling point.


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 13, 2010)

I did a bit of reading and the website said you can double wrap in tin foil, pre-heat the cooler and put some towels on the bottom and top of it and you can get away with 3 hours.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2010)

Fourthwind has given you good advice try to keep the grill around 225 and pull the roast at 140 then wrap it in foil and rest preferably in a warm dry cooler to allow it to redistribute the juices before slicing


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty much at 140 now so I'm going to pull it in about 10 minutes and do that. I have the cooler pre-heating now so I can keep it for at the most 3 hours.

This person did an experiment without pre-heating it and got it safely in the cooler for 4-5 hours. I'm only doing 3 hours.


----------



## stuffradio (Mar 13, 2010)

It's all wrapped up now in the cooler. When I open the cooler it's almost steaming inside from how hot I got it. I have one towel at the bottom and two towels on top of it. It should keep for the next 2.5 hours before we eat.


----------

